# Cameys due date 8th of Feb



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She don't look like she is ready 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Will put up pics tomorrow

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She hasn't dropped enough

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She definitely looks bigger from that end. :ugeek:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah I don't think she have them on the 8th

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I know right

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We'll put her in the barn last night she was miserable lost amber goo the only way I know that it is down her side where she was laying down so hopefully we will have babies today

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

No babies yet I'll put up more pics today

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This today think we have more time to wait

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well today is the music13th and still nothing babies are moving so that is good but concerned she hasn't had her baby yet what do you can think I'll get more pics today

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This is today

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she looks to me like she could fill with milk some more. Do you have a picture of her whole body. That's how I usually tell if they are getting close but I am a newbie. lol


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you sure of her due date?? Is she acting okay?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She is eating and drinking and no we are not all I could go off of was the hubby toting me she was dripping she was exposed from Oct 1st to Dec 15th

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

If she was bred Oct 1st at the earliest then she won't be due to kid until the end of February. At least maybe it will be a little warmer and not so muddy then ;-)


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks way to put a positive on it

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We'll I doubt understand how two does can be bred 13 days apart but they have there babies alittle over a month apart from each other guess she didn't take when she was dripping but I guess that is what you get when you just through the buck in and don't have time to just watch guess she will be due on the buck8th of march sorry for jumping the guns on this post

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok well she is acting very sick today has diarrhea not eating never had this now this evening she is looking too whitish yellow

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start treating for pregnancy toxemia. Get a temp on her too.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I have two that are just off could it be to much grain yesterday's didnt feed any grain today gave la 200 and pepto and porbius today they ate better tonight

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Probios not probius i spelt it out to you......

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

But are still off

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This is what we have today not sure how long after this we will have babies because I've never seen this with other does that have kidded here

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She was drinking water this morning up walking around 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well this is today bag fuller lies gone and I can get my fingers all around her tail bone really squishy and she is being very vocal this morning she ate her grain and is chewing cud

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is the pics

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry about the pooh

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is certainly filling up.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah now she can go but I don't think she got the memo Haha

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This is today 3/5/14 things are still the same she is eating and drinking fine bag starting to fill nicely

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow she filled the extra room in bag by nite fall but she is still packing this morning so far

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She had them this afternoon being a ff it took her a little while longer to have them but mom the buckling is the dark one and the light is the doeling daddy is quest from crossroads thank you Victoria

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the coloring! Cuties!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous babies... congratulations !


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

